

Show HN: PYNAB, a read-only API for accessing YNAB data - aldanor
http://github.com/aldanor/pynab.git

======
mjhea0
Nice!

Just added to [https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#yo...](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-wrappers#you-
need-a-budget-ynab---personal-budgeting-software)

------
Rainymood
Woah, as a hardcore YNAB user and python enthousiast, this is really cool!

